# Some tan



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Black tan

















Dove tan satin


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow look at that dark tan on the B&T


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

You make me almost willing to pay for a shipment from there. That orange is amazing.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! Fabulous!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW, SO WONDERFUL :shock: Gosh if only we had that kind of tan in Denmark *dreamin*


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

jadeguppy said:


> You make me almost willing to pay for a shipment from there. That orange is amazing.


One of these days I'm gonna have to do it, lol, the mice over here just don't hold a candle to the beauties they've got.

Stunning tans, I will never tire of looking at tans with deep rich bellies


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, they are just lovely!!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They're beauties! And it looks like you have a nice camera also. If you have any baby photos you should enter them in September/October's Photo Contest!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what years and years of accumulated hard work and repeated good breeding decisions looks like. Kudos!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working with tans for 5 years now, so yes, I'm proud of it!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Ohhh *Faints*

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, the color on your tans is so lovely! Great job!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I echo everyone else, "WOW!" They do look amazing, makes me want B&T's even more.


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

... and look at the shine on those coats ... congrats on such fine mice


----------

